# How long will it take to grow my hair to my waist?



## HoneyRockette (Apr 29, 2003)

The words on the picture are nothing we haven't heard before but if anyone wants to know, it says:
*Take it from the top, and give your crowing glory and healthy head start with a regular scalp massage. Before you suds up, gently massage your scalp with small circular movements using the pads of your fingers - not your nails. This will relax muscles and rev up your circulation to make sure your hair gets all of the nutrients it needs. 


The numbers of hairs on your head depend on hereditary factors. Blondes usually have the highest head count, with an average of 120,000 hairs. Brunettes come next with about 100,000 hairs per head, and redheads have the least with approximately 80,000. 


Each hair has a life span of about 2 years: then it's pushed out to make way for a new hair to takes it's place. The means it's perfectly natural to count on losing 70 to 100 hairs a day. 


Hair grows about half an inch a month (faster in the summer than the winter). This means that your hair grows as average six inches a year at the rate of about 1/60th of an inch a day. Unfortunately your genes govern the rate of growth, so there's nothing you can do to speed it up. 

If your growing your hair the average length it'll reach is 18 to 24 inches. However if yours never seems to get past your shoulders it probably means that your hair has a slower growth rate, and a faster replacement cycle than those girls with super long hair. 

Hair ends have been around the longest and therefore have been through more wear and tear than the rest of your hair. Treat your long locks to a mild shampoo. Also trimming won't make your hair grow faster, it will make hair look fuller, and get rid of uneven edges.  *


----------



## HoneyRockette (Apr 29, 2003)

I am glad I found this chart. It will help me out. Right now I am at the one year mark. This is a nice way to chart progress. MAN! I can't believe I misplaced this all these years! It would've really come in handy like a year ago.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 29, 2003)

This is a great chart HoneyRockette, thanks!


----------



## happylocks (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, very nice chart, I am at the 2 year mark, even through I have had my natural hair for 4 years, I am suppose to be 24 inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I am just learning to care for my hair and health , wish you best of luck, bye


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 29, 2003)

This sounds encouraging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you


----------



## Paris Belle (Apr 29, 2003)

I have this chart!  
(I didn't post it b/c I didn't know how  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

It's excellent, but remember to measure your own hair/back from crown/scalp to the length that you want to achieve.  I say this because waist length for me is 26-27" not the 24" in the chart as I am 5'9.  For someone shorter, it may be less than 24"

Great post HR!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey HoneyRockette thanks for the chart! You've been a busy bee lately posting all this great hair info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muchas gracias chica. Keep the great info coming! I really appreciate it.


----------



## HoneyRockette (Apr 30, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 It's excellent, but remember to measure your own hair/back from crown/scalp to the length that you want to achieve. I say this because waist length for me is 26-27" not the 24" in the chart as I am 5'9. For someone shorter, it may be less than 24" 

[/ QUOTE ] 

True but it is pretty accurate as far as measuring how long it will take, (6 inches a year).


----------



## Peachtree (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey HoneyRockette,
This is a wonderful chart!  I've saved it in my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

God Bless


----------



## butterscotch (Apr 30, 2003)

This is the best information I have received on this forum so far...Now I know that It will take 18 months to two years for me to achieve my hair goal of 26 inches.

Thanks again HoneyRockette.


----------



## SherryLove (Apr 30, 2003)

Very good point, CarmenRose...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















SherryLove


----------



## Lita (Apr 30, 2003)

Great chart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ngaa (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks for the great chart honey, shows me that my hair goals r very archievable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 talk bout ego boost


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I know I'm echoing everyone else, but thanks for the chart!  It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Bumping.... 
Maybe this could be helpful for someone


----------



## dahllia (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

WOW!!! So much information that I never knew was out here until I came to this forum.  Thanx a bunch, Ive learned more about hair in my 2 or so months here than Ive learned in my entire life.


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Believe me Dahllia, I know the feeling


----------



## fine_beauty (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I'm at the 2yr mark. Thanks honeyrockette and all who bumped the thread.


----------



## kandyland (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I'm at 2 yrs.....wow 2 more years and I should be at waist length.....very encourauging....


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Ur welcome!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Great chart. Thanks!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

i was at the 3-year mark in june. so i think i'm ahead of schedule. i hope to make it by the end of this year. it's ALL gravy at this point though.


----------



## happylocks (Aug 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
















[/b]   

[/ QUOTE ]

I think I measure wrong, I am 5'6 and my 18+ hair does not reach as long as hers, I go to top to ends, I get 18 inches but it does not reach as far as her hair does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her hair is way pass bra lenght or top of bra strap, and I am not even that close yet, Am I doing something wrong and How do I measure correctly thanks everyone


----------



## Allandra (Aug 3, 2003)

Happylocks,

There's no telling how tall the girl in the picture is, so it may not be the same on you.  Some ladies here measure from the front hairline back to the ends.  In this picture, it looks like the hair is being measured from the crown down to the ends.


----------



## thatscuteright (Aug 3, 2003)

Honey, thanks for posting this. This so encouraging,and I feel so good, knowign that I am not htat far off teh mark. In 2 more years I have natural waist length hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That feels so good to type


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 3, 2003)

This chart is indeed very encouraging.  I've had it saved in my favs ever since HR posted it


----------



## karen (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm at the 2 year mark right now. since my hair grow between 7-8 inches a year, then I'll be at waistlenght at a little bit more than 1.5 years, thanks for the info. I think that by the end of december I'll be at 15 inches, 3 inches longer than now(12inches). Yay, but hopefully the supplement I'm taking will boost it up some more.


----------



## inthepink (Aug 3, 2003)

This is definitely encouraging.  If I can hold on to my ends, I think I am somewhere between 3 year and 4 year (closer to 3 year) so I should hopefully make waist length by spring 2004 or at the latest, beginning of summer 2004.  by "holding on to my ends" I mean 1/2 inch trims every 2-3 months since I've already trimmed approx 2.5 inches since May!  No more! If I hadn't found this site, I probably would have kept on with the major trims! I'm anxious to see where everyone will be in a year!


----------



## garr6982 (Aug 4, 2003)

Great Chart!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nessa (Aug 4, 2003)

yEAH I HOPE EVERYTHINGS FINE FOR ME. THOUGH.


----------



## Stylepink (Aug 4, 2003)

very nice chart, thanks!


----------



## SherryLove (Aug 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I have this chart!  
(I didn't post it b/c I didn't know how  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

It's excellent, but remember to measure your own hair/back from crown/scalp to the length that you want to achieve.  I say this because waist length for me is 26-27" not the 24" in the chart as I am 5'9.  For someone shorter, it may be less than 24"

Great post HR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


i know it is so funny... i posted the link for this chart a while ago in a post entitled "How to Measure Your Hair" or something like that......


----------



## skegeesmb (Oct 14, 2003)

bump.  And to get the most accurate measurement don't forget to add the inches from your scalp to your crown.  And adjust for height.


----------



## MoezThunder (Dec 26, 2003)

I went and dug this out of my old, dusty section for all the New Year challengers. This might give you guys a good gauge of what to look forward to and work hard for. If we just stay on track, we'll reach our goals in no time. Simplify your routines as much as possible so you'll stick with the whole time. Now pray...pray...pray. Your hair is your crowning glory!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2003)

I wish we could redo that ad, replacing it with the back of a woman of color. I think it would be awesome to have a dark head of thick lucious textured hair. I'm not at the 4 year mark yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any volunteers?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Caramela said:* 
I wish we could redo that ad, replacing it with the back of a woman of color. I think it would be awesome to have a dark head of thick lucious textured hair.

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah that would be real nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 26, 2003)

Actually, I saw this on-line back in July.  Thanks, because it is still good to read it again.

http://public.fotki.com/ugogirl/ 
pwd: Goodhairday


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Thanks moezthunder for bumping.

[ QUOTE ]
*Caramela said:* 
I wish we could redo that ad, replacing it with the back of a woman of color. I think it would be awesome to have a dark head of thick lucious textured hair. I'm not at the 4 year mark yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any volunteers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Adrienne, sherrylove, supergirl, any of you?????


----------



## Miosy (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

This chart is a good one.  I visted this website before.
I think I am at 2.5 year mark


----------



## Miosy (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Has anyone seen the actual Dec. 2003 picture on that website.  The lady's hair is like knee length


----------



## Miosy (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Here is the link:

http://longhair.org/122003.htm


----------



## MoezThunder (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

thanks for the link. very interesting


----------



## alibi (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*Miosy said:* 
Has anyone seen the actual Dec. 2003 picture on that website.  The lady's hair is like knee length 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooh, but it looks nasty!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*ayanapooh said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Miosy said:* 
Has anyone seen the actual Dec. 2003 picture on that website.  The lady's hair is like knee length 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooh, but it looks nasty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I agree, especially towards those ends. She could definitely stand to cut a few of inches off if she wanted too.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*GodMadeMePretty said:* 
Thanks moezthunder for bumping.

[ QUOTE ]
*Caramela said:* 
I wish we could redo that ad, replacing it with the back of a woman of color. I think it would be awesome to have a dark head of thick lucious textured hair. I'm not at the 4 year mark yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any volunteers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Adrienne, sherrylove, supergirl, any of you????? 

[/ QUOTE ]
*Adrienne, sherrylove, supergirl, any of you????? * 
My sentiments exactly...


----------



## Karonica (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I didn't get six inches this year, unfortunately, about 3 1/2-5 at the most, depending on which side of my head.  Not complaining though.  The back of my hair is about at the 15 inch mark and the sides are a scraggly 9-10.5.


----------



## MoezThunder (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Where's everybody measuring in at this year (2004)?


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I'm at around the 13 inch mark


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

i'm at the 3.5 year mark. i think i'm on schedule, but my hair was longer than the one year mark. so i definitely didn't set any records. sigh...

i had diva measure my hair yesterday. it's at 27½" now (i'm short, yall). i think i started at 18". so that's a whopping 9" in three years... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with those kinds of results, i'm glad i didn't measure because i probably would have quit before now. that's like 3" a year...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like i've been saying, my hair grows really slow, but dang...


----------



## HoneyRockette (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

I was at the two year mark before I got my braids, which means I am a month ahead of schedule. I was at the one year mark last February.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Jan 26, 2004)

Great chart!  I have added this thread to my favorites.


----------



## happylocks (Jan 26, 2004)

I am not shoulder lenght 19 inches,


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Jan 27, 2004)

I just did the BC so I am at 1 inch, lol, so I really get to start all over again. Thats cool with me though.

I do have a question. Since I am now natural how long will waste length hair be on a natural with the added shrinkage.


----------



## inthepink (Jan 27, 2004)

Lots has changed for me since I posted to this thread!  I think my hair was more at the 4 year mark back then at the 3 year mark.  I guess I was being modest back then but my hair was pretty long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now, I am just above the 3 year mark.  I'm hoping to be at the HEALTHY/THICK 4 year mark by the end of the year!


----------



## ElizaBlue (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the model has a very long neck.  I have only been growing my hair for a little over a year, however according to the chart my length is at the two year mark.  I'm 5'4, and don't think I have that much room between my shoulders and my neck as the model.  When I started growing my hair it was about ear length or a little longer.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*BahamaMama said:* 
I'm at around the 13 inch mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oops, well I was actually around 13.5. I just trimmed my hair yesterday and took off 0.5-1.5 inches so I'm back at the 12-12.5 inch mark...sets me back an inch in my 12 inch challenge too...


----------



## Allandra (May 10, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

bumping


----------



## MoezThunder (May 10, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

bump


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HoneyRockette said:*




The words on the picture are nothing we haven't heard before but if anyone wants to know, it says:
*Take it from the top, and give your crowing glory and healthy head start with a regular scalp massage. Before you suds up, gently massage your scalp with small circular movements using the pads of your fingers - not your nails. This will relax muscles and rev up your circulation to make sure your hair gets all of the nutrients it needs. 


The numbers of hairs on your head depend on hereditary factors. Blondes usually have the highest head count, with an average of 120,000 hairs. Brunettes come next with about 100,000 hairs per head, and redheads have the least with approximately 80,000. 


Each hair has a life span of about 2 years: then it's pushed out to make way for a new hair to takes it's place. The means it's perfectly natural to count on losing 70 to 100 hairs a day. 


Hair grows about half an inch a month (faster in the summer than the winter). This means that your hair grows as average six inches a year at the rate of about 1/60th of an inch a day. Unfortunately your genes govern the rate of growth, so there's nothing you can do to speed it up. 

If your growing your hair the average length it'll reach is 18 to 24 inches. However if yours never seems to get past your shoulders it probably means that your hair has a slower growth rate, and a faster replacement cycle than those girls with super long hair. 

Hair ends have been around the longest and therefore have been through more wear and tear than the rest of your hair. Treat your long locks to a mild shampoo. Also trimming won't make your hair grow faster, it will make hair look fuller, and get rid of uneven edges.  * 

[/ QUOTE ]

im an inch above the two year mark


----------



## bellydancer (May 20, 2004)

ooh i'm only about a year away. so next summer my hair should be at my waist! That is very encouraging.


----------



## pink_flower (May 22, 2004)

bump for carletta


----------



## kitchen_tician (May 22, 2004)

Bumping for Carletta.  I hope this helps.  I don't know if you've seen this or not.


----------



## Poohbear (May 22, 2004)

I would need 20 more inches from the top of my shoulders to reach waist length.  My normal growth rate is 6 inches per year so it would take me 3 and 1/3 years. So I will have 37 inches of hair (measured from hairline to waist)!


----------



## kitchen_tician (May 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
I would need 20 more inches from the top of my shoulders to reach waist length.  My normal growth rate is 6 inches per year so it would take me 3 and 1/3 years. So I will have 37 inches of hair (measured from hairline to waist)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

PoohBear, girl you're good with numbers.  So, can you help me balance my checkbook or better yet help Bush balance out the national debt.  LOL


----------



## Poohbear (May 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kitchen_tician said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
I would need 20 more inches from the top of my shoulders to reach waist length.  My normal growth rate is 6 inches per year so it would take me 3 and 1/3 years. So I will have 37 inches of hair (measured from hairline to waist)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

PoohBear, girl you're good with numbers.  So, can you help me balance my checkbook or better yet help Bush balance out the national debt.  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Im going to be a future CPA and Ive always been good in Math and with numbers.  I can help balance your checkbook and if I had the power to, I would kick Bush outta office right now to settle that national debt


----------



## jupiter (Sep 10, 2004)

*massaging scalp with pads of fingers*
yea thanks.. this is great.. and my scalp feels tingly too


----------



## fine_beauty (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*myhairsos said:*
I'm at the 2yr mark. Thanks honeyrockette and all who bumped the thread.   

[/ QUOTE ]
What mark does a 1 or 1.5 inch twa fall? I'll save this picture and see if my hair follows the markings.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

Is there any way that the hair growth chart could be made larger? I can't read what's on it? It might just be my eyes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## lovechic (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

it's retyped at the bottom of the pic chart in larger print.


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: How long will it take to grow my hair to my wa*

[ QUOTE ]
*lovechic said:*
it's retyped at the bottom of the pic chart in larger print. 

[/ QUOTE ] Thanks! /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## belleza (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, I need this to help things in perspective.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 3, 2005)

bumping this thread


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 12, 2006)

This seems a lil off to me. I reached shoulder in about a yr with trims


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 12, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> This seems a lil off to me. I reached shoulder in about a yr with trims


 
probably from the additional things you have added.  I know for me.  that my hair grows 1/4 inch a month.  I would cut my hair and it would take a year for it to grow back and it still never goes down to my shoulders.  After I had my son my hair was down to my shoulders but not evenly.  After I had my last child my hair was down to my shoulders but again not evenly and in both cases it broke off.  Never reaching that length again.  Now my back is laying on my back  its past my shoulder and laying on my back when stretched.  I just cut my hair down way down to less then 1/4 inch in April and its longer then its has ever been before now.  Its only six months.  I am in braids I can't wait to see what the biotin and msm and all the other stuff I am about to start into work out for my hair growth. I might be way past shoulder length by April too. and that would be one year of growing hair out.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 13, 2006)

How long it actually takes you depends on your own body measurements, your growth rate, etc.  This is based on the average 6 inches per year where the distance from the top of the head to the shoulders is 12 inches.  Also keep in mind this is showing a blunt cut, so the time it takes to reach shoulder really depends on the hair that has the furthest to go: the hair from the top of your head.  Again, if the distance to your shoulders is 12 inches and you are keeping about 1/2 an inch of growth per month, then it really would take you 2 years before the hair at the top reached your shoulders.  The hair growing from the nape would probably reach shoulder in a few months since it doesn't really have far to go, but you would keep cutting it while the top grew down so the hair was all even.


----------



## pazyamor (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, this really has given me a goal to strive for...


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 24, 2011)

*Bump.Bump.*


----------



## Sanity (Dec 24, 2011)

I have 2 yrs down but 12" on me is almost bsl. so another year and a half I should be at waist!!! (I am 5"4)


----------



## Blue_Berry (Dec 24, 2011)

hopefully 2 years or less.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 24, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts, but I think the chart is a tad in the box.  If the hair grows 6 inches a year, then the first year should end at the nape (the longest layer), not the ear level like the picture shows.  They are measuring only from the top of the head, so this chart appears to be in a box.  I suppose they presume you will clip you ends to a blunt cut at the end of each year.  If you're measuring from the nape (and going for the natural layered look rather than blunt), then it shouldn't take as long to reach waist length.  If you want every hair on your head to get to waist (as in blunt cut) before you claim it, it will take much longer.  It was helpful, nonetheless!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to make WL by Aug 2012. That will be a total of 2 years in my journey. Keeping in mind I started with barely BSB and serious heat damaged ends. I think that's pretty average growth. I think. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 25, 2011)

Personally for me, the nape 4 years. Full WL will probably take 6 years.


----------

